# GENTOO_MIRRORS w  make.globals

## fallow

hello , z jakich mirrorow gentoo  korzystacie ? 

u mnie transfer z gentoo.oregonstate.edu jest na poziomie 20KB/s

lepszy uzyskuje z polskiego  ftp://ftp.icm.edu.pl/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/

ale nie jest on aktualizowany za czesto , moze znacie jakies mirrory blizej polski  :Smile:  ? z ktorych transfer jest lepszy niz z gentoo.oregonstate.edu ?

----------

## Tommm

zrobiłem sobie test mirrorselectem (ściąga chyba 100kB z każdego serwera) i nie schodzę teraz poniżej 300kB/s (Niemcy, czasem Holandia jak są jakieś problemy z podł)  :Wink: 

----------

## C1REX

Ja korzystam z experymentanego stage'a i tam się nie robiło mirrorselect, a w make.conf żadnych mirrorów nie ma wpisanych. Mimo to, transfer przy ściąganiu mam przeważnie maksymalny (na moje łącze), a pliki są ściągane z niemieckich serwerów (za każdym razem inne).

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

hm w jaki sposob to jest zrobione , ze nie wedlug listy , tylko za kazdym rezam inne i niemieckie  :Smile:  ?

czyli reasumujac co masz w GENTOO_MIRRORS w etc/make.globals ?

mirrorselect`a nawet gdybym chcial to i tak nie uzyje bo w mojej sieci nie dziala  :Smile:  jest cos napisane tez o tym w doc`ach, no ale jak zrobic to , zeby laczyc sie z roznymi serverami z Niemiec , no zakladam ze trzeba znac adresy i wpisac je do GENTOO_MIRRORS w make.globals , w takim razie z jakich adresow korzystacie , no i jesli "z roznymi" to  mirror wybierany jest losowo  :Smile:  ?

----------

## misterLu

ja mam taki wpis w /etc/make.conf:

GENTOO_MIRRORS=" ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/

ftp://ftp.uninett.no/pub/linux/Gentoo

http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo

http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

i powiem szczerze , ze nie schodze poniżej 60KB, a mam łącze 64KB, więc można rzec, ze wykorzystuje całą szerokość pasma  :Shocked: 

----------

## fallow

dzieki  :Smile:   :Smile: 

o cos takiego mi chodzilo

----------

